# Subject: Fw: Car Locks



## Darksoul (Dec 4, 2008)

-Something my stepmother emailed me today. Figured this is the right forum for it but please move it if another is more appropriate. Not even sure if it is legit but think its a good topic for discussion, especially during the holiday season and having presents in the vehicle. I will have your tickle me elmo...not!

> Subject: Fw: Car Locks
> 
>> 
> New way criminals are getting into locked cars.

I locked my car --- as I walked away I heard my car door unlock I went back and locked my car again three times. I looked around and there were two guys sitting in a car in the fire lane next to the store. When I looked straight at them they did not unlock my car again.

While traveling my son stopped at a park. He came out to his car less than 4-5 minutes later and found someone had gotten into his car, and stolen his cell phone, laptop computer, GPS, briefcase.....you name it .. He called the police and since there were no signs of his car being broken into- the police told him that there is a device that robbers are
> using now to clone your security code when you lock your doors on your car using your key-chain locking device...
> They sit a distance away and watch for their next victim.  They know you are going inside of the store, restaurant, or
> bathroom and have a few minutes to steal and run.The police officer said... Be sure to manually lock your car door by hitting the Lock button inside the car, that way if there is someone sitting in a parking lot watching for their next
> victim it will not be you. When you hit the lock button on your car upon exiting...it does not send the security code,
> but if you walk away and use the door lock on your key chain- it sends the code through the airwaves where it can
> be be stolen, something totally new to us.

Be aware of this and please pass this note on to everyone in your address book ..look how many times we all lock our doors with our remote...just to be sure we remembered to lock them....and bingo someone has our code...and whatever was in the car...can be gone.

Keep safe everyone!


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm. 

Will have to check to see if the car alarm works without having to use the remote eletronic lock.

And also, don't leave anything valuable in one's car!

Deaf


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 5, 2008)

While it's theoretically possible (a car alarm's switch is simply a small, coded radio transmission), I'm skeptical.  First, I've heard nothing of this at work -- and it'd get around quick.  Secondly, it's simpler to simply find an unlocked car and grab stuff -- or do a smash & grab.  It doesn't require technical skill, it doesn't require expensive gear...  or somehow knowing which signal in the lot goes to which combination of car/key fob.  Or newer, rotating code systems...

As Deaf Smith said -- the best defense starts by not leaving stuff in the car, or at least not visible.  There are safes available for cars, as well, for stuff you must leave in your car.  And, no matter what -- LOCK YOUR CAR!  Finally, look out for yourself and others; if you seem someone suspicious in or around a place where your car (or other people's cars) are parked, report it to the appropriate people (security and/or cops).

EDIT: Snopes has addressed some of this in more detail.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the insight and the 'Snopes' link, *Jks*.  

Knowing a bit about secure remote control operations I was going to have a go at debunking this myself but Snopes do it so succuinctly I'll just leave it to them .


----------



## Drac (Dec 5, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> And also, don't leave anything valuable in one's car!Deaf


 
Well said and so true..I cannot remember the horror stories of folks that lost *ALL* their Christmas gifts because the left them in the backseat in plain view...EVERYONE must practice awareness..If you exit a store and see someone suspicious lurking in the lots, go back inside and call us...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 5, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> While it's theoretically possible (a car alarm's switch is simply a small, coded radio transmission), I'm skeptical. First, I've heard nothing of this at work -- and it'd get around quick. Secondly, it's simpler to simply find an unlocked car and grab stuff -- or do a smash & grab. It doesn't require technical skill, it doesn't require expensive gear... or somehow knowing which signal in the lot goes to which combination of car/key fob. Or newer, rotating code systems...
> 
> As Deaf Smith said -- the best defense starts by not leaving stuff in the car, or at least not visible. There are safes available for cars, as well, for stuff you must leave in your car. And, no matter what -- LOCK YOUR CAR! Finally, look out for yourself and others; if you seem someone suspicious in or around a place where your car (or other people's cars) are parked, report it to the appropriate people (security and/or cops).
> 
> EDIT: Snopes has addressed some of this in more detail.


 

I agree with Snopes that the modern technology would make it very difficult for the described scenario to happen. If the bad guys had the tools and the equipment they most likely would not need to break into a vehicle. They would be breaking into places with lots more to take.


----------



## MJS (Dec 5, 2008)

This is the first I'm hearing of this, but in todays world, who knows, anythings possible.  IMO though, keeping your doors locked and most importantly, don't keep anything valuable out in the open!!!!!!  GPS systems are like taking candy from a baby.  I'm surprised people don't take more care in removing them.  It only takes a few seconds to remove it from the dash or window and putting it in your glove box, center console or taking it with you.  A few seconds vs. now having to replace the window, the GPS, and taking the time to get this done.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 5, 2008)

I _always_ put my GPS into the console of my car (between the seats) - to make it easier, I bought a friction mount that sits on the dashboard so that nice ring on the windshield from the vacuum mount wouldn't give away that the unit was there even when it was put away.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 5, 2008)

And, if you own a GPS... Please do a couple things.

First, RECORD YOUR SERIAL NUMBER.  In your house, not your car.  Or keep the packaging that usually has it on it.  Not the model number, the serial number.  (This actually goes for anything of value, like TVs, tools, bicycles, and so on).  We need the make, the model, and the serial number to enter the item into the computer databases of stolen property.  After all, there's just a few Garmin Nuvis out there -- and they all look about the same!

Second -- DO program your home address in somehow.  Doesn't have to be under home (though I'm not paranoid enough not to have done so... which reflects my opinion on that), but do it somehow.  You can put a work address or something like that as "HOME."  It's mindboggling how many of these have come into the pawnshops without being wiped...  making it easy to return.

Third -- lock your car doors.  In fact, this should probably be first.  And it includes while you "just run into Starbucks for a sec to get coffee."  (This might keep your CAR in your possession along with the GPS...  Never a bad thing to do.)

Fourth -- if it does get stolen, file the police report.  Promptly.  Like that day.  Where you found it stolen.  It's really frustrating to tell someone that they have to go home and file the report with their local PD (or back to the mall or where ever).


----------



## Drac (Dec 5, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Third -- lock your car doors. In fact, this should probably be first. And it includes while you "just run into Starbucks for a sec to get coffee." (This might keep your CAR in your possession along with the GPS... Never a bad thing to do.)


 
Yes.. Had a vehicle stolen here when the owner pulled to the curb and walked 10 steps to return some DVD's in the night box//



jks9199 said:


> Fourth -- if it does get stolen, file the police report. Promptly. Like that day. Where you found it stolen. It's really frustrating to tell someone that they have to go home and file the report with their local PD (or back to the mall or where ever).


 
Yes.. As soon as you discover it missing file a report...*DON'T WAIT*..It is REAL frustrating to take a report of stolen property on Monday and discover it was missing since Friday..


----------

